# Yay, look at these!!!!



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

Can't wait to get some of these next year, some lovely species

*none of the images are mine, all found on google*

Thyene imperialis, adult at 7mm to 8 mm body length
pic is of a juvenile









Pancorius magnus, adult at 12mm body length (slightly smaller than Hyllus)
Juvenile male









Chrysilla lauta, peacock jumper, adult at 7mm, small but active. want a colony of these


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

loving the peacocks. Would be great to get a community of these, just think of the colours


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

had a feeling you'd be one of the first to post mate

yeah, looking to get about seven to ten new species, mostly bigger ones but a few mediums like the peacocks.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

exopet said:


> had a feeling you'd be one of the first to post mate
> 
> yeah, looking to get about seven to ten new species, mostly bigger ones but a few mediums like the peacocks.


lol why me first?

so come on, that's 2 species, whats the others you getting?


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

you seem to share my interest for the more unusual species.

HOPEFULLY;
Pancorius magnus 12mm
Hyllus diardii 22mm
Plexippus paykulli 12mm
Thyene imperialis 7mm - 8mm
Chrysilla lauta 7mm
Hyllus sempicupreus 9mm
PORTIA SP!!!! 10mm
Myrmarachne sp 10mm
Thiania bhamoensis 7mm
Menemerus sembilliatus (spelling?) 8mm


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

Icius hamatus


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Aww the are so cute. :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

exopet said:


> you seem to share my interest for the more unusual species.
> 
> HOPEFULLY;
> Pancorius magnus 12mm
> ...


Loving the paykulli, Myrmarachne, and the hamatus.

How many of the Myrmarachne are you planning? They have to be the coolest species on your list


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

The peacocks are gorgeous! Took me ages to work out what the spider in the first picture was :lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

I'd be interested in Portia sp


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

They are gorgeous. However dont think trues are for me lmao


----------



## Animalmadness (Dec 8, 2009)

Awesome spiders :2thumb:


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

What sort of prices do they go for roughly.


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

these are gorgeous mate :2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Stelios said:


> What sort of prices do they go for roughly.


dont think they are available in the hobby


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

selina20 said:


> dont think they are available in the hobby



They are?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Sorry wrong thread lmao


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Sorry wrong thread lmao


It's ok, it was another post i guess


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> It's ok, it was another post i guess


Got this one and the one Steve wrote mixed up thats all


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Of course.


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

currently hyllus diardii are the only ones on the list available in the uk at the moment

the larger species usually go for between £15 - £20 each as adults, the smaller species around £5 - £15 depending on size and rarity in the hobby.

Portia sp, everyone wants them, I saw them for sale in USA for $60 each!!!

All species will be kept for breeding with a few available for sale.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

exopet said:


> currently hyllus diardii are the only ones on the list available in the uk at the moment
> 
> the larger species usually go for between £15 - £20 each as adults, the smaller species around £5 - £15 depending on size and rarity in the hobby.
> 
> ...


Cant wait to see what success you have with these. Your stock has been fantastic in the past


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Well, can I call shotgun on any spare Myrmarachne you decide to sell of


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

snowgoose said:


> Well, can I call shotgun on any spare Myrmarachne you decide to sell of


If he comes good on Myrmarachne then yes no problem


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Good luck with the breeding:2thumb:


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

My life needs jumping spiders in it.

I've been saying that for over a year now, so it's probably time to get a nice row of tanks set up waiting...

Any care advice from people that have actually kept them? (I know, that was lazy of me  I'll search later!)


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Cant believe i missed this thread :O
I really really miss my Icius hamatus, they are very nice salticids real nice colours on them 
And Portia sp?
WOW :gasp:
Always wanted to see Plexippus paykulli in culture aswell 
Will you ever get Platycryptus again?


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

I've been in talks with regards to the following species, but the guy has dropped off the face of the planet.

Platycryptus undatus
Habronattus orbus
Phidippus otiosus
P. regius
P. audax
P. mystcaeus
P. octopunctatus
P. johnsoni

hopefully he'll be in touch soon


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

plexippus are a definate now, may also be getting some other odd inverts from there too


----------

